
Ask HN: My debit card is printing money - ngngngng
I purchased plane tickets last week using a debit card. The airline has verified that they have received funds for the transaction. But my bank claims to have never sent funds. It&#x27;s as if money came out of thin air to pay for the tickets since it didn&#x27;t come out of my account.<p>Should I keep bugging the airline and bank until I get to the bottom of this? Should I buy more things with this magical debit card?<p>Edit: I&#x27;m relatively sure that the airline makes no distinction between auth and capture in their payment processing, so if the processes crashes after auth but before capture, then you get my situation and free tickets. Unfortunately I don&#x27;t know anyone in engineering at alaska airlines and customer service doesn&#x27;t know what i&#x27;m talking about, they just trust the UI.
======
coolspot
That's is relatively ok. Payment will be posted later, you will see.

------
throwaway456321
You will most likely turn up at the airport to discover your tickets have been
canceled. You must check with the airline.

